# Netgear rangemax wireless router stopped working



## cabot30 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a netgear WPN824v3 wireless router. It has worked fine, but all of the sudden, the internal antenna blue lights stopped working...They are not blinking at all. I get no wireless reception. I have the cable modem plugged into the router, and the desktop computer plugged into it as well. I have that connection successfully, but no wireless connection. Any ideas? Would appreciate the help. This happened once before, and I updated the firmware, but this time, that did not work. Thank you for any help.


----------



## help4u (Jul 6, 2009)

<>Open router setup page
<>Change channel to either 1, 6 or 11
<>Change SSID
<>Remove all wireless preffered n/ws
<>Connect wirelessly to the router. It should work.
<>Else disable and enable the wireless card and then try reconnecting wirelessly


----------



## RustyShakelford (Jul 8, 2009)

You can also try holding the reset button on the router for about 20 seconds to restore the router back to factory defaults. I am not sure about this specific Netgear model but some you will need to have a pc to hardwire to the router to setup again after a hard reset. 

I would try what "help4u" posted 1st and if that doesn't work try the hard reset.


----------



## cabot30 (Jul 9, 2009)

That worked! Thank you so very much!


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

If that happens again, check your router config page and see if there's an option to disable wireless. It may have somehow become enabled.

Also, some (though few) routers have a button on the physical router itself that can be pressed to enable and disable wireless functionality.


----------

